# Colson project - What would you do?



## lamendes (Mar 12, 2015)

This past fall I picked up this Colson/Firestone Flying Ace as a winter project.  My plan was to remove the over-paint and hopefully find some decent original paint.  


I am finding 3-4 coats of paint over the original and I'm getting mixed results with the removal using Goof-Off and laquere thinner.  I thought the tank came out pretty well considering.  

I had a hard time saving the white highlights on the chainguard, but I can almost talk myself into liking the patina/shabby look.

In the last pix of the fender you can see the layers of paint I'm trying to remove and that I'm not able to save much of the original. So the question is, am I nuts to keep trying to save the original paint?  I don't think I'm up for a full restore, but would consider a bare metal look.  What would you do?


----------



## pedal4416 (Mar 12, 2015)

If I were you I'd give it to me for my birthday!


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 12, 2015)

I like the paint remnant look more than bare metal but that's a miserable process and I wouldn't have the patience for it.  Nice work though


----------



## mike j (Mar 12, 2015)

The patina/shabby look on the tank & fender is looking good so far. I'd keep at it, see what it finishes up at & you can always take it to the next level. Either bare metal or full restore. Anyway you go, you have a great bike, good luck w/ it.


----------



## Boris (Mar 12, 2015)

I understand what you're saying, and although you may end up with an uneven finish, you'll probably still end up with a very cool looking bike if you persist. Although weak in the fenders and possibly the frame, the original color on all parts should play off each as being from the original bike (which hopefully they are). I say go for it!


----------



## vincev (Mar 12, 2015)

I would continue.If you dont like the results just rattle can it.lol


----------



## mrg (Mar 12, 2015)

I just started the same process on a Colson version (I haven't seen many of the colson, most are Firestone/Goodyear) that someone made a Christmas bike (the frame & fork are og green paint with wt darts & blk pin striping ) so I think its worth it but this red paint is tuff & tried everything ending with lacquer thinner witch started to eat the og green so I stopped, and haven't had the patience to finish (and after cancer from breathing that stuff for 30 yrs.) don't know if I feel smelling any more of that stuff and my let it go down the road for somebody else to finish so check your patience.


----------



## lamendes (Mar 13, 2015)

Thanks to all for the comments and encouragement.  I'll keep at it and see how it looks.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 13, 2015)

Keep going ... it simply takes time - a well ventilated work area - time & oh more time ..... a shabby original is still much better than what it was ... keep us posted - Ride Vintage - Frank 

Below is my RMS supreme tank - many hours of "Goofing Off" ....


----------



## mrg (Mar 13, 2015)

Looks great Frank but some paint seems to be tougher than others, I tried goof off and even let it sit with a soaked rag overnight and nothing that why I ended up with lq thinner and that was too strong.


----------



## Boris (Mar 13, 2015)

mrg said:


> Looks great Frank but some paint seems to be tougher than others, I tried goof off and even let it sit with a soaked rag overnight and nothing that why I ended up with lq thinner and that was too strong.




Just curious if you were using the "Pro Strength Remover" or the one that says "The Ultimate Remover" on the label?


----------



## mrg (Mar 13, 2015)

I never knew there is different strengths, the one I was using says Ultimate, is there a big difference ?, now that I look closer at franks pic. I see the label.


----------



## Boris (Mar 14, 2015)

mrg said:


> I never knew there is different strengths, the one I was using says Ultimate, is there a big difference ?, now that I look closer at franks pic. I see the label.




There IS a difference. I was getting the same results as you using the Ultimate not even realizing there was a Pro Strength, until I read Darcie's testimonial (which I can't seem to find at the moment). I tried it and it WORKED. I also saw Frank's post around the same time and bumped into the ugly blue bike thread as well.
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...bike-well-No-more&highlight=pro+strength+goof


----------



## vincev (Mar 15, 2015)

Dave Marko said:


> There IS a difference. I was getting the same results as you using the Ultimate not even realizing there was a Pro Strength, until I read Darcie's testimonial (which I can't seem to find at the moment). I tried it and it WORKED. I also saw Frank's post around the same time and bumped into the ugly blue bike thread as well.
> http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...bike-well-No-more&highlight=pro+strength+goof




Is the Pro strength the stronger of the two?


----------



## Boris (Mar 15, 2015)

vincev said:


> Is the Pro strength the stronger of the two?




The Pro Strength is the stronger of the two.


----------



## 2jakes (Mar 15, 2015)

lamendes said:


> This past fall I picked up this Colson/Firestone Flying Ace as a winter project.  My plan was to remove the over-paint and hopefully find some decent original paint.
> 
> 
> In the last pix of the fender you can see the layers of paint I'm trying to remove and that I'm not able to save much of the original. So the question is, am I nuts to keep trying to save the original paint?  I don't think I'm up for a full restore, but would consider a bare metal look.  What would you do?




I like the bare metal look. That's a nice bike.
I had similar situation on this bike.
The paint on the right is original & the left side (lighter blue) is not.




I used paint stripper (not recommended) & was lucky that the original blue paint didn't come off.



I have removed most of the spray paint & the original paint is not that bad. I will probably leave it as is.
The decal is not original but for now, it'll do.

I used the stripper in very small amounts & as soon as I could see the original paint appear, I would use
soap & water to remove the stripper from further eating into the original paint. It was slow process . But glad that
the spray paint has been removed to show the original colors.


----------



## crash24 (Apr 8, 2015)

Nice project


----------



## Monarky (Apr 15, 2015)

crash24 said:


> Nice project




In the worse case scenario bare metal is a better alternative.  It worked out for me.  Here are pictures of my 1938 Colson.


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 15, 2015)

Monarky said:


> In the worse case scenario bare metal is a better alternative.  It worked out for me.  Here are pictures of my 1938 Colson.   View attachment 208681
> View attachment 208682





In my opinion, this bike stands out great just by the way it's shaped.
 And the bare metal just makes it look really nicer.


----------



## randallace (Apr 15, 2015)

How did you protect, or seal the metal ?


----------



## Monarky (Apr 15, 2015)

randallace said:


> How did you protect, or seal the metal ?




In my case since I had no original paint to work with.  Once I got it down to the bare metal, I used restoleum satin clear and gave the frame, chain guard, forks and rack several coats to dull down the shine and protect the bare metal.  Overall it came out great as you can see and makes it look vintage.


----------



## bicycle larry (Apr 15, 2015)

*colson project*

the colson looks really good done this way thanks for the picture  from bicycle larry


----------



## Boris (Apr 15, 2015)

randallace said:


> How did you protect, or seal the metal ?




http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?71930-Varnish-on-bare-metal


----------



## Monarky (Apr 15, 2015)

Thanks bicycle Larry for your compliments on my bare metal Colson.  Sincerely Monarky


----------



## lamendes (Apr 21, 2015)

*Done for now.*

I finally have this one back together. I thought it came out pretty well considering.  There was very little paint to save in some areas.  I applied a thin coat of boiled linseed oil - it darkened everything up nicely. I found a saddle which I think is correct for this bike, but will need to find a replacement spring.  Nice riding bike!


----------



## Boris (Apr 21, 2015)

That came out great. Good work!


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 21, 2015)

I'm with Dave. Looking great.


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 21, 2015)

Looks way better than a restored bike!  These are some of the best looking balloon tired bikes made IMO.


----------



## vincev (Apr 21, 2015)

Thumbs Up !


----------

